# Solved: Outlook 2003 Cannot Send or Receive - no error message



## twomikes (Aug 14, 2007)

​I've recently upgraded from Office 2000 to Office 2003 in my PC running XP. I didn't realize I was going to have so much "fun" doing this, however I will chalk if up to a learning experience. The problem being that I cannot send or receive e-mails. If I create a new e-mail it just sits in my outbox. When pressing Send/Receive, a dialogue box comes up at the bottom of the screen stating "Send/Receive Complete" however the e-mail stays in the outbox. There are no error messages that will give me a clue as to what I have done or need to do. I can access the Internet and I can send receive just fine on my wireless laptop, so I know my e-mail account is working fine.

​ After viewing the various similar problems in this forum here's what I've tried:

reinstalled Office 2003;
removed Norton;
created a new account - POP3;
ran the "Test Account Settings" in E-Mail Accounts - green check marks for all;
fiddled with data files to the point of perhaps this is where I am beyond my abilities;
Folders for Inbox, outbox, sent items, etc, show up under a folder titled Personal Folders.

I would really appreciate it if someone could help me in resolving this problem. Thank you!


----------



## Krash (Jun 21, 2007)

Doesn't seem like you have used Outlook much because I see that the inbox is empty.

Create a new profile from the Control Panel -> Mail applet if you haven't already. See if that helps.


----------



## Zaurus (Aug 1, 2007)

Seems like you haven't set up the email account correctly. Double check again for any small typo in the settings. If you've tested the account settings and got all green ticks you should receive a reply back from outlook. Try also the "More Settings" tab beside the "Test Account Settings" tab and look at the "Connection" tab to see what type of connection it is set to for sending emails.


----------



## twomikes (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks for your help. I've talked to my ISP and gone through the account settings with them. Everything seems to be accurate. I've also created a new account, again did the test settings and received a green check mark for everything. I don't receive a reply in my Inbox. When I check to see if I did receive a test e-mail with my other computer, a laptop, and I get the reply. In "More Settings" beside the "Test Account Settings" tab and "Connection" tab the I've got "Connect using my Local Area Network (LAN)" selected. On the e-mail Accounts screen, I've got "deliver new e-mail to the following location: Personal Folders." I'm thinking I may have messed this up, any thoughts. See the attached...

Thanks again for your continued patience.


----------



## Zaurus (Aug 1, 2007)

Check to see if the send and receive settings are correct. Click the drop down by the "Send/Receive" icon, Go to "Send/receive settings", "Define send/receive groups".
Click on the "Group Name" in the dialog box, and click "Edit". Make sure the first 3 items are checked. Look at the "Folder Options" window, click the "Personal Folder" option and place a check mark next to the in box. Also, again check the account settings under this section just to be sure they are right. 
When you say you connect using a Lan, is there a firewall on it that maybe blocking your emails? 
The easiest way to check things would be to compare side by side the settings in your laptop with those in the problem machine. If they are the same then I would suggest running a Detect and Repair from the help menu.


----------



## twomikes (Aug 14, 2007)

Big thanks Zaurus,
I checked all of the options you suggested including checking firewalls, etc. Then I ran a Detect and Repair and selected "Use Default Settings". It now works fine. One of the other things I did notice and it may or may not be related is that I noticed one of my wire connections to my modem was loose. Not sure what was the real problem but it works. Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Zaurus (Aug 1, 2007)

You never know, the loose wire may have contributed, but glad your up and running and happy I was able to help.
Cheers Zau


----------

